# Line tracing question.



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I need to trace a copper water line in a large plant. The problem I think I will have is grounding my transmitter. I will be 300' from any dirt to sink a ground rod in.

My question is: Can I ground to the cast drain system in the building, or rig up a ground only plug to a 3 prong to do it that way?

Thanks.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Before you go out to the job try this. I haven't had to do this since I have around 500' of wire (thhn) on a spool. Get a bucket and put some water in it. A piece of flat sheet-metal or similar and put it in the bucket with the water.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Before you go out to the job try this. I haven't had to do this since I have around 500' of wire (thhn) on a spool. Get a bucket and put some water in it. A piece of flat sheet-metal or similar and put it in the bucket with the water.


Totally curious. 

How would this create a ground?


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

try using a ground wire to an electrical outlet


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

phishfood said:


> Totally curious.
> 
> How would this create a ground?


Sounds crazy, I know, but I believe I was told to do this if there were no other way possible.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

damnplumber said:


> try using a ground wire to an electrical outlet


Maybe if you have spare fuses for just in case of stray voltage. Plus, if the wiring is underground it will make things very difficult.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Isn't the definition of ground... to the ground?


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Make yourself a reel of wire with alligator clips on both ends. I use to bring my transmitter inside and run a wire back to my ground stake. Recently I have been leaving my transmitter outside connected to ground stake and running a wire to hookup to whatever I am tracing. Also I have used the flat metal plate on concrete and poured water over it.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I carry a reel of wire with HD alligator clips to extend the length of the ground wire on my transmitter. If you can't get to the outside you could use the ground on one of the pieces of equipment AFTER you verify there is no stray current.

Mark


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

alberteh said:


> Isn't the definition of ground... to the ground?


I am no elesctrician but grounded is what people call neutral (white wire in the States) and grounding is the green wire (US).:jester:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I am no elesctrician but grounded is what people call neutral (white wire in the States) and grounding is the green wire (US).:jester:


The white wire and green wire both go to the ground ultimately, if wired properly!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> The white wire and green wire both go to the ground ultimately, if wired properly!


Not sure if they do that anymore (separate bars now), but I was just trying to be funny anyways. Like I said I am no electrician.:no:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Line tracing in a building can be awful. I will run a spool of wire outside as mentioned already but the signals can still be confusing. If you have at least a little knowledge of where your line is going it can be helpful in deducting stray signals.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I like the spool of wire idea...Gonna ad that and aligator clips to my truck


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

In this place a spool of tracer would mean 5 rolls of tape to make it trip proof.

I thought Get was messing with me and the next step would be for me to stand with one foot in the bucket while I located.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It's tough inside long distances but ground really means a return path for your signal to the target pipe, I have also heard of the bucket trick but have never tried it but I was told to have a small hole in the bucket so water would be on the surface of the concrete and that would make the return path. I do not know what unit you have but can you go to inductive mode over the pipe? Can you make a very small hole in the concrete to push a ground rod? If the pipe could be traced in inductive mode and it went outside (or appeared to) then start the trace again to verify the path from outside. When you do the long wire thing you run the risk of the signal jumping to another line.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> In this place a spool of tracer would mean 5 rolls of tape to make it trip proof.
> 
> I thought Get was messing with me and the next step would be for me to stand with one foot in the bucket while I located.


I may never have the best answer but I will not screw with another member without making it very obvious and an emoticon.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Cuda said:


> It's tough inside long distances but ground really means a return path for your signal to the target pipe, I have also heard of the bucket trick but have never tried it but I was told to have a small hole in the bucket so water would be on the surface of the concrete and that would make the return path. I do not know what unit you have but can you go to inductive mode over the pipe? Can you make a very small hole in the concrete to push a ground rod? If the pipe could be traced in inductive mode and it went outside (or appeared to) then start the trace again to verify the path from outside. When you do the long wire thing you run the risk of the signal jumping to another line.


Oooops, never said anything about the pinhole....my bad.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The hole is out F-ing thick floor, but inductive should work. Would a metal bucket work just hook on the side and sprinkle some water on it.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I do not know on the metal bucket thing, I have never tried it myself.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Can you use an inductive clamp/coupler at the point you were going to connect transmitter directly .


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I have actually had luck finding copper water lines in the ground using passive mode. It is usually used to sweep for 60Hz metallic lines. I have never tried it indoors but have had success with it outdoors. I would try this as the absolute last resort.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

alberteh said:


> Isn't the definition of ground... to the ground?


F-ing DiY electrician hacks!!!


----------

